
HTTP Client Rewrite in Node.js - tswicegood
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs-dev/browse_thread/thread/68b33461f2bcc952
======
pkulak
Thanks for sharing this. I've been having problems opting out of pooling
(mainly that it seems impossible), and some other tricky HTTP client bugs so
I'm definitely going to he checking this out.

